
Top Web Application Security Vulnerabilities Compared to the OWASP Top 10 - walterkobayashi
https://www.cigital.com/blog/top-web-application-security-vulnerabilities/?utm_content=44279392&utm_medium=social&utm_source=linkedin
======
walterkobayashi
An interesting analysis by Cigital. Some of the OWASP top 10 do not feature in
Cigital's Top 20 list.

